# Ou acheter packs de polices ?



## pamplemousse38 (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

voilà,
j'aimerai étoffer mon mac avec d'autres polices que celles du système. J'en ai télécharger quelques-unes mais j'aimerai acheter quelques polices basiques (style Optima, Futura). Ou est-ce que je peux trouver des polices pas chères ? Existe-il des packs ?

Merci !


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2010)

Oui, il existe des packs chez Adobe, par exemple.
Ce n'est pas les moins chers. Mais, bon, Adobe, les polices de caractères, ils connaissent...


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

Et le rapport avec OS X, au juste, il est où ? 

=> forum Customisation.


----------



## Fìx (15 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> => forum Customisation.



Ah?.. Moi j'aurai dit "Arts Graphiques"... 

Sinon pour répondre, j'ai aucun mal  à trouver des polices payantes sur le net! Ça a même le dont de m'éxaspérer!  .... C'qui est plus difficile à trouver, ce sont justement des gratuites! (en tout cas des bonnes)

Tape "Download Font" sur Gogol, tu vas voir à quel point ça pullule les polices payantes! :rateau: (s'pèce de riche va!   )


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah?.. Moi j'aurai dit "Arts Graphiques"...
> <...>


On pourrait aussi 

PS : pour mes 50 ans, je compte bien _m'offrir_ une police de caractères


----------

